# Witty Comments on 'For Sale' Forum.



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Can we cut the witties/comments on the For Sale forum please?

If somebody is trying to sell a car, and you don't agree with the price, send them a bl00dy pm. Don't go and paste it all over their advert. Chances are that you're not even going to buy the F'ing thing so don't show your interest!

I tried to sell a Skewdriver and I had comments from 'too much' to 'why are you selling' etc. It's none of your FCUKing business so don't reply unless you want it.

The For Sale Forum is to sell items. As with any other advertisement, the user has the right to set the price at what they think the item will sell. Potential purchasers have the right to decide if it is for them and the right price. It is not the place for witty comments or advice on how to sell as I assume that an adult has placed the advert in the first place.

So FFS, please grow up and treat the board with the respect you'd expect to receive if placing an advert.


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

well said auditt260bhp!!! p.s. did you get that car going in the end?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I did thanks. Loose battery connection.

P.S. It was your post that mainly prompted this thread. I just got to the point of thinking that people have nothing better to do than hijack a thread with useless comments that don't help the seller achieve what their original post was set out to do i.e. sell an item!!


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

which post? where im selling my car?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=38446

Is that not you?


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

thats me, and i very much doubt anyone will bother enquiring with all that crap on there now.... great eh :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

S11 W TT said:


> which post? where im selling my car?


Glad you remembered!! :wink:


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

I have run out of "Witty comments", can you point out specifically where they are in For Sale? :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

S11 W TT said:


> thats me, and i very much doubt anyone will bother enquiring with all that crap on there now.... great eh :?


This is a niggling thought that always goes through my head when someone is attempting to try and sell their items in the For Sale section.

Always one twat that comes along and says something to deter a 'potential buyer' from purchasing :roll: .


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

I would refer them to the 'Law'

:wink:


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

[smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Its a public forum - you dont pay to advertise on here. If someone is so bothered about negative comments about their posting (come on some of the number plates and tat deserve it) then stick it in Autotrader and the like


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

coupe-sport said:


> Its a public forum - you dont pay to advertise on here. If someone is so bothered about negative comments about their posting (come on some of the number plates and tat deserve it) then stick it in Autotrader and the like


By the same token, If you take a new girlfriend/boyfriend round to meet the parents, you don't expect your mum to tell you what a moose she thinks he/she is...........then get on the phone and tell everyone else. :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

It gets me why people bother, do they by the Auto trader and call all the advertisers up to tell them their car is over priced :? , if you dont want to buy don' post! its that simple :?

If however you are intrested do it via Pm , alot of forums i've seen don't allow posts you have to Pm or e-mail the seller which IMO would be a good idea here.

Jonah


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jonah said:


> It gets me why people bother, do they by the Auto trader and call all the advertisers up to tell them their car is over priced :? , if you dont want to buy don' post! its that simple :?
> 
> If however you are intrested do it via Pm , alot of forums i've seen don't allow posts you have to Pm or e-mail the seller which IMO would be a good idea here.
> 
> Jonah


Maybe it is, maybe it isn't...

Being able to ask open questions can only benefit the seller AND the buyer... but being able to suggest the fact that something is overpriced etc may not benefit the seller, but it DOES benefit potential buyers...

We'll only end up with a slew of "What is a car of this age and mileage worth" posts in the Main Forum - when the best place for a "discussion" on the value of a specific car is surely within the "For Sale" thread...?

If someone can't justify their price or backup their figures in some way, they are probably wrong IMHO... Far too many people pick an unrealistic price (or don't put a price at all) and then get annoyed when people comment.

If I priced something to high, and was missing out on potential sales, I'd welcome corrections - just as if I'd priced it too low and could make some more money.

I've sold a few things via the "For Sale" room, and bought a few bits too. Never had a problem.

The traders area is there to help both buyers and sellers. Its perfectly fine as it is.

It is silly, however, when people post "You have PM" as their only response to a thread. You wouldn't phone someone up and tell them you'd sent an email, would you? :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

LakesTTer said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > Its a public forum - you dont pay to advertise on here. If someone is so bothered about negative comments about their posting (come on some of the number plates and tat deserve it) then stick it in Autotrader and the like
> ...


What if someone posted an item on the "For Sale" room that you were interested in, but really didn't know its value. The seller has put a price of Â£200 on it. Do you pay the Â£200 because you want it, and don't even try and find out what it is actually worth? Or do you try a bit of research and then pay a fair price of Â£150?

Is it wrong, then, if someone pipes up (who knows what they're talking about) and says "Its worth Â£150 - I know, because I deal in XYZ for a living"

If you were the seller, you might not think this is fair. But if your item really IS only worth Â£150 then you've only lost out because you can't con some poor gullible fool out of that extra Â£50.

The buyer, however, has gained that Â£50.

So whether it is "fair" or not, depends entirely on your viewpoint.


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

i dont think the gripe is with priceing and things that get mentioned, its the random comments and sometimes unnessecary posts like for instance on mine the dig about GTT bits. I know a few of you really dont get on with Roland but can you see from my point of view if a potential buyer sees that comment and doesnt know the whole story they may take that as a negative comment on the car itself and hence i loose a potential sale :? like my mum said, if you've got nothing nice to say, dont say it at all!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

jampott said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > It gets me why people bother, do they by the Auto trader and call all the advertisers up to tell them their car is over priced :? , if you dont want to buy don' post! its that simple :?
> ...


Ive also sold a few items, all were sold via pm's and not for the listed price, if the price is wrong people wont pay the list price. You expect to drop you price IMO but this should be done in private via e-mail or PM. This imo is why no posts after the listing should be allowed excpt by the seller to adjust price or details.

Although i do see where you are coming from 

As for people posting PM sent the seller will know as he'll get an E-mail staing this


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

S11 W TT said:


> i dont think the gripe is with priceing and things that get mentioned, its the random comments and sometimes unnessecary posts like for instance on mine the dig about GTT bits. I know a few of you really dont get on with Roland but can you see from my point of view if a potential buyer sees that comment and doesnt know the whole story they may take that as a negative comment on the car itself and hence i loose a potential sale :? like my mum said, if you've got nothing nice to say, dont say it at all!


If you've got nothing nice to say, you don't post in the flame room... 

Seriously, James is right. By posting on a "forum" (not an advertisement column, but an interactive forum) you are signing up to the fact that people can comment on your post.

Sometimes people will comment positively. Bouy up the price of a car etc with comments like "I KNOW that car was well looked after" or "I can vouch for the seller", or "Blimey, that's a bargain. I only got Â£xxx in part-ex for mine"...

Regarding the GTT stuff - well that's a strange incident. As far as I recall, it wasn't my comment - but if someone is prepared to walk from buying a nice car purely on the basis of that, then they probably weren't that serious to start with...

You also seem to forget that posting replies on a thread brings it back to the top. As the rules state you can't deliberately bring your own threads back to the top again, some people should be grateful for the additional exposure that a long "For Sale" thread gives them... 8)


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

i think you got the wrong end of the stick i meant on the for sale room, not this one jampott, i dont totally disagree with what your saying but only if its constructive be it good or bad, its just the petty things that get my goat and the little sarcy comments thats what this thread is solely about if i understood what auditt260bhp originally was saying


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

S11 W TT said:


> i think you got the wrong end of the stick i meant on the for sale room, not this one jampott, i dont totally disagree with what your saying but only if its constructive be it good or bad, its just the petty things that get my goat and the little sarcy comments thats what this thread is solely about if i understood what auditt260bhp originally was saying


No, I understood what you meant. I think I got my wording wrong. I meant to say "if you have nothing nice to say, the flame room is the place for you..." (to paraphrase your mum)

Even the most technical and hardcore threads on the forum can (and do) attract witty comments, so "Sale" postings are no different...

The amount of people whinging about it does seem extraordinarily high, though. Do all these people think they've been "wronged" and have lost sales because someone has posted something "funny" on their thread?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

If we all saw an advert in our local paper for an item (any item not specifically a car) and we thought it was over priced, would we ring and tell that person? :? That's basically the equivilant of what's happening here, but openly for everybody to look, which sometimes 'could' be a bit embaressing for the seller if maybe they feel their product is worth the price they are asking for or it even maybe pure innocent ignorance of not knowing what price to realistically put that item up for.

It's all to easy to type our views and thoughts and post it here, as we are all here as a community kind of thing.

Just my thoughts anyway.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> If we all saw an advert in our local paper for an item (any item not specifically a car) and we thought it was over priced, would we ring and tell that person? :? That's basically the equivilant of what's happening here, but openly for everybody to look, which sometimes 'could' be a bit embaressing for the seller if maybe they feel their product is worth the price they are asking for or it even maybe pure innocent ignorance of not knowing what price to realistically put that item up for.
> 
> It's all to easy to type our views and thoughts and post it here, as we are all here as a community kind of thing.
> 
> Just my thoughts anyway.


Aye, for once Abi is right :lol:

You wouldn't phone a seller simply to make a point, as it wouldn't benefit anyone. But posting constructive information regarding price on a public forum can benefit people so has a place, IMHO...


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I can see the point that 260 makes, which is reasonable however I'm with jampott on this one...

The forum by it's nature is not the same as autotrader and the like - people don't phone up 'autotraders' to tell them it's priced too high as it's not a community and only the seller would hear those comments, so why bother? (not least 'cos you're wasting your breath). If you want to get the 'best' price for your sale, why not post it on ebay? (you could even post it in the 'For Sale' bit too) IMHO Ebay is the place to sell a Â£150 item for Â£200, as the forum is a community, people should really be selling at 'mates rates'. There have been times when I've refrained from posting or not bought from the forum 'cos the price was too high or I could buy the item new for less - perhaps I should have as on occasion a fellow forum member will have paid over the odds. The 'witty' comments work both ways, as they may 'bump' a post so more people will see it, equally I doubt they'll put off serious buyers, although it can be annoying that people make a joke about your serious post - but that's forums and if you don't want/like it then ebay is the place for you :? .

I have suggested a 'deals' section on the forum which would help stop overpricing (and their associated commments) and the 'where's the best place to get a...' threads which appear freqently, but the idea was left to rot in Off Topic...

H


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

jampott said:


> It is silly, however, when people post "You have PM" as their only response to a thread. You wouldn't phone someone up and tell them you'd sent an email, would you? :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

I like that.

People should remember this is a forum not an advertising site, and as Tim rightly points out it is for the benefit of both parties.

Completely unhelpful responses are to be expected (although not always warranted) as replies are invited, all in all it adds to the enjoyment of the forum and i find it's mostly light hearted.

if you're selling something, prepare to receive responses good or bad other than that *pay* for an ad somewhere else, after all this is *FREE *


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Alternatively (and this is in general, NOT a dig at anyone in particular!), if you object strongly to a reply, a gentle PM to the person asking them to delete or modify their post is always an option.....

Just my thought for the day.

'Course it won't *always* work - but prob worth a try if you feel that strongly about it


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Alternatively (and this is in general, NOT a dig at anyone in particular!), if you object strongly to a reply, a gentle PM to the person asking them to delete or modify their post is always an option.....
> 
> Just my thought for the day.
> 
> 'Course it won't *always* work - but prob worth a try if you feel that strongly about it


..... or you could just reply and justify your position. Surely any buyers of 'sound mind' can make their own decisions based on *all* the information available :?


----------



## leTTuce (Mar 2, 2005)

If someone wants it they will buy it, a witty comment won't put them off. :wink:


----------

